

The Problem with Yahoo - jpswade
http://i.imgur.com/yaS4OxW.png

======
tomglindmeier
Are you talking about recycling of inactive accounts? Isn't that happening at
every online service?

~~~
jpswade
Sure, either recycle my username or let me recover my account.

